# over/under 10g



## bclewis (Nov 1, 2006)

was wondering if anyone knew if someone still made over/under 10g.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

American Arms used to import one from Spain. I don't know if they still do. A buddy of mine has a couple of them and is very pleased.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Last I heard American Arms is no longer around. Moved to Russa and sold everything. Not sure if they are now under something else or what. I have a 10g side by side from them. I had some problems with one of the pins and tryed several smiths before I found one willing to take a look. They all said samething that the gun Co. is no longer aroud and parts were going to be hard to find since this gun had a falt in the fireing mech. But just by doing a little looking, seams that the major gun makers I looked at don't. Not sure of some of the smaller or up and coming comapnies. I know it is just hard to find a 10g period.


----------



## hunter3705 (Feb 16, 2007)

Nobody makes a new one right now, but you could probably find one used without much difficulty. If you don't mind an auto, sometimes you can find a deal on an Ithaca Mag-10, they were nice guns, too. Here's some links (copy and paste) where you may be able to find one. Good hunting.

http://www.gunsamerica.com/
http://www.auctionarms.com/
http://www.gunbroker.com/


----------

